# Rocky Mountain Instinct 950 MSL - 2016, preis ok?



## _Olli (3. September 2016)

hi

ich war heut das Rocky Mountain Instinct 950 MSL probe fahren. fährt sich gut soweit.

der händler möchte mit allem drum und dran 4150euro haben (bremse wird auf magura MT6 o. MT5 gewechselt + pedale) ist das ein guter preis für ein 2016ner bike?


----------



## Knarf81 (4. September 2016)

http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...2016-smoke-Mountainbike_detail_99362_108.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (4. September 2016)

Wenn man da die Pedale und Bremsen einrechnet komme ich auf knapp 5% Rabatt, also nein, kein guter Preis.


----------



## _Olli (5. September 2016)

Knarf81 schrieb:


> http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...2016-smoke-Mountainbike_detail_99362_108.html



kenn ich, nützt mir aber nix. da ich xl brauche.

@hnx 
wie kommst du auf die 5%

ohne irge´ndwas ändern würde ich das rad für 3600 bekommen.  die mist SLX bremsen dafür nimmt der 50 euro, EK nicht VP. MT5 gibt es nicht mehr also mt6 im EK 300 euro komplett. bekomm 14% auf de pedale. anbau/umbau umsonst. 

wieso schlechter preis?


----------



## hnx (5. September 2016)

MT5 im Set 230 mit Scheiben. Pedale einfach 50 angenommen. 4.100 Liste das Rad.
(4.150-280)/4.100=.944
Da wäre dann nicht mal das Geld eingerechnet welches man mit den Scheiben und der SLX Anlage noch verdienen kann.


SLX Bremsen sind ganz fern ab von Mist. Ich würde das Rad genau so nehmen wie es kommt und mir die 550€ sparen und dann noch 14% Aug Pedale die mir beim Händler gefallen.


----------



## _Olli (5. September 2016)

es gibt die mt5 nicht mehr zu kaufen von magura direkt. und die mt6 kostet nun mal mehr. 
ich stand daneben als er nach geguckt hat.


----------



## Wachtendonker (6. September 2016)

Hallo,

Überlege meins, nachdem ich 3,5 Monate auf den neuen Rahmen gewartet habe, zu verkaufen.


----------



## robbi_n (13. September 2016)

Die SLX ist keine schlechte Bremse, wenn sie dich dennoch stört machst ne XT drauf, kost deutlich weniger als die Magura und passt bei den Scheiben.

Wenn du XL haben musst hast du keine so grosse Wahl denke ich, allerdings sollte da ein bisschen mehr gehen.


----------



## _Olli (13. September 2016)

danke für die anwort, hab mich gegen das rad entschieden und ein custom bau gemacht.


----------

